# Super-size ME



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

the documentary is AWESOME....go rent it today.









Dh and I have been saying same things for 7 years and I am sure many, many, many others have been for longer than that. Foods that kill are a HUGE business in this country aggressively targeting our public schools and ALL of our children.

I put this in Activism b/c I want to see mamas taking a stand on this issue. Anyone else banning processed foods and all or some food companies that keep raping our society.

oooh, gotta go. my oven timer just went off. kinda funny timing.


----------



## HoneymoonBaby (Mar 31, 2004)

I think processed food is pretty gross, too. So I don't eat it. I think a ban would be a bit extreme.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't agree. I think an extreme ban would help our nations children. I am not suggesting we refuse children food, just that we insist that our nations schools quit pandering to these companies who aggressively lobby for public funds and their products in public schools. Lets insist that our children be offered a nutritious meal at all times.


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 20, 2004)

A good book, "Fast Food Nation", compliments the movie very well. After reading the book and seeing the movie, I don't take myself or my children to ANY fast food burger joint. I am slowly eliminating processed foods from our diets and cooking from scratch.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

Watched it. Love it.

The kids won't go to McDonalds. Just too disgusted.

You don't know how pleased I am that my children refuse fast food (the only thing that tops this for me is my fourth grader finally becoming hooked on books. He completed the Narnia series and was sad he couldn't read another book. Now he's fallen in love with A Wrinkle In Time....I'm estatic(sp))

DB


----------



## Harper (Jul 10, 2003)

Saw the movie and read the book. I would never set foot in a fast food restaurant or let my dc eat there. Everyone keeps saying it will be impossible to keep dd out of McDs but I think when you feel as strongly about it as I do, it won't be so hard. Part of it is keeping her away from TV so she doesn't "learn" about all the things she "needs to have."

I worry so much about school lunch. I can't imagine letting her eat that stuff. I also worry about denying her things so that she starts to think they might be really special!

It is easy now and I know it will get harder as she gets older. But I wouldn't feed by dd a cup of fat with a cup of sugar mixed in so why would I feed her a McDs hamburger and fries!

I could go on and on and on...


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

Watched it. Love it.

The kids won't go to McDonalds. Just too disgusted.

You don't know how pleased I am that my children refuse fast food (the only thing that tops this for me is my fourth grader finally becoming hooked on books. He completed the Narnia series and was sad he couldn't read another book. Now he's fallen in love with A Wrinkle In Time....I'm estatic(sp))

DB


----------



## Super Pickle (Apr 29, 2002)

I rented this last weekend. The footage from the schools was shocking. Kids eating fries and candy bars for lunch!!! I couldn't believe that Natural Ovens could provide organic whole foods at a comparable cost, yet it hasn't caught on. The marketing-to-kids thing was insane.
Did you think it was fuunny that the one boy guessed that Jesus was George W. Bush? Hmmm...whole 'nother thread....


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

I wasn't surprised at the school cafeteria scene, seeing as a vast majority of my 'lunch' in high school was candy bars and soda.

I read the book (FFN) last may, and haven't had meat since. It wasn't like I was unaware of the situation before, it just came at a time when I felt I needed to change things in my life (ds was born in Mar '03).

The most disturbing thing about the movie (besides the weight gain!?!) has to be the bonus feature when they put food in glass jars... the fries didn't mold!


----------



## daylily (Dec 1, 2001)

I saw Supersize Me this weekend as well.









We loved it and laughed ourselves sick at what happened the first time he had to eat a supersized meal! I can't imagine eating that much food at one sitting--or drinking such a huge softdrink. It never occured to me that some people are drinking a *gallon* of soda a day!

Loved the spokesman for the food industry. It was so obvious that everything he said was total b.s.

Quote:

Everyone keeps saying it will be impossible to keep dd out of McDs but I think when you feel as strongly about it as I do, it won't be so hard.
It's not hard at all. My kids never ask to go to any fast food place, although they do enjoy eating in real restaurants. If your kids know that you will hold firm about this, then they won't nag you to take them there.


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

We rented it this weekend but haven't watched it yet (it's hard to watch movies with 2 babies!). I look forward to seeing it. Hopefully we'll watch it tonight.


----------



## Towerkel (Apr 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daylily*

I can't imagine eating that much food at one sitting--or drinking such a huge softdrink. It never occured to me that some people are drinking a *gallon* of soda a day!

Sadly, many many people do this daily. I know, because I was one of them.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daylily*
I can't imagine eating that much food at one sitting--or drinking such a huge softdrink. It never occured to me that some people are drinking a *gallon* of soda a day!

My In laws drink this much soda. 6-8 cans a day. No water.
When I first met my hub, they ate fast food every night. THey had a homecooked meal for xmas and thanksgiving, and that was it. Every other night was fast food. Literally.
When I first visited and stayed with them, I was really eager to impress them (was JUST dating DH and really wanted their approval because I was a very different person then they were) so I ate what they ate without complaint. I came home and my doc said I had malnutrition.







:

After that I read FFN and never ate fast food again. Neither did DH. in-laws still love it, even though they suffer from serious cholesterol and blood pressure problems.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

Loved the movie too! Luckily, my 10 yo now refuses to eat at McD's after seeing it. I personally despise fast food but my DH eats it all the time, drinks that much soda a day, and is unfortunately almost 300 lb now.

Since my son isn't in public school, I had no idea that school lunches offered options like candy and soda! That just wasn't offered back when I was in school. In fact, all the cafeteria meals used to be scratch-made then.

The movie was a great eye-opener. I really want to read the book now too.


----------



## Chandar (Dec 1, 2001)

We just watched it too. Was anyone else as disgusted and frightened by the special feature "The Smoking Fry" as I was. That really freaked me out. Also the amount of soda ppl drink is insane!


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

We just watched it this weekend as well. I haven't completely gave up fast food, but really try to stay away from it and really don't want ds near it. This movie was great motivation for me. Also, after watching it dh told me he agrees w/ me about nutrition. He is a staunch if it's healthy it is not good, won't eat vegetables, loves fastfood. I have been talking to him especially since lil' man has been born if we expect him to eat healthy we have to as well. So, this is at least a step, a huge step for him I am ecstatic. I think I will finally get around to reading ffn and have dh read it as well.

Oh, dh brought this up to his parents. as in ," you really do not want to eat chicken nuggets." Their reply," well you wouldn't want to know how most places make their food"- isn't that a bad sign? Also, when we told him the premise of the movie he said everything in moderation- too much health food can make you sick too.... Generally his dad is fairly intelligent, but that was amazing... You see why we are worried about our ds staying w/ them...


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadawg*
We rented it this weekend but haven't watched it yet (it's hard to watch movies with 2 babies!). I look forward to seeing it. Hopefully we'll watch it tonight.











I feel ya. My twins are almost two and its better now. HAng in there.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

I even let my 6 yearl old daughter watch it with us. We were being bombarded with her asking us to take us to eat fast food, so we thought it would be a good thing to teach her what it is all about. It worked - now she is warns her classmates about how bad McDonalds is for you


----------



## miz.C (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*
I even let my 6 yearl old daughter watch it with us. We were being bombarded with her asking us to take us to eat fast food, so we thought it would be a good thing to teach her what it is all about. It worked - now she is warns her classmates about how bad McDonalds is for you










My 4 year old sort of watched it with us. (He cuddled with me and dh watching a bit, playing a bit etc.) He picked up enough to not want to eat at McDonalds or other fast food restaurants. We also watched a couple of child labour documentaries regarding the toys the fast food places give out and he no longer wants those toys. He has actually told people he can't eat at McDonalds as it is a place that may make kids sick.

It's a good documentary.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

All I can say is : disgusting.
I can't imagine how anyone can justify eating there. Ever.

I gave up fast food years and years ago. But sometimes I still get this insane craving for McDonald's fries (now I know why!)
After seeing, "The Smoking Fry" it made my stomach turn. So gross.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miz.C*
My 4 year old sort of watched it with us. (He cuddled with me and dh watching a bit, playing a bit etc.) He picked up enough to not want to eat at McDonalds or other fast food restaurants. We also watched a couple of child labour documentaries regarding the toys the fast food places give out and he no longer wants those toys. He has actually told people he can't eat at McDonalds as it is a place that may make kids sick.

It's a good documentary.

Can one rent one of these documentaries about child labor and McDonalds toys??


----------



## miz.C (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *polihaupt*
Can one rent one of these documentaries about child labor and McDonalds toys??

I don't know. We watched them on our provincial television station. http://www.scn.ca/index_IE.php
And on this station http://www.ichannel.ca/index.htm

I'm not even sure of the names of the documentaries. One was filmed in Mexico and one was filmed in China. That's about all the help I can offer. Check with a librarian they could probably find you one.


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotmamacita*









I feel ya. My twins are almost two and its better now. HAng in there.

Thanks, hotmamacita. It gets better everyday, but there are still some things I can't do--like watch a movie uninterrupted or read a book. You know what I mean.









Dh and I finally watched the movie last night and we were really impressed. It makes me never want to eat at a fast food restaurant again. I've never been big on fast food, but there was a time in my pregnancy that I HAD to have an egg & cheese bagel from McDonald's every morning before I went to work (and after I threw up from m/s). Sad, but true.









After watching the movie, I thought "well, eating the french fries occassionally is ok, though". Then we watched "The Smoking Fry" and that convinced me that even the fries are not ok. Blech. That was truly disgusting. uke

My kids are still little, so I haven't decided what we're going to do for school, but I am seriously questioning whether I want them to go through the public school system. This movie gave me one more reason to decide against it. I found it very interesting that the cost of providing good foods to students is just the same as feeding them the crap they get through the corporate contractors, but they still get crap. It really tells you where corporate values lie--definitely not in the best interest of children.

I wonder what kind of damage control McDonald's has done in response to this film. Does anyone know?


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadawg*
I wonder what kind of damage control McDonald's has done in response to this film. Does anyone know?

I thought McD did away with the SuperSize portion altogether?

They've recently removed the Golden Arches symbols in the UK and replaced them with golden question marks. Yes, weird. But it is supposed to evoke curiousity about their new, improved, low fat food menu items. Consumption of McD's in the UK is at an all time low.


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *playdoh*
I thought McD did away with the SuperSize portion altogether?

They did, but that only addresses one problem in the whole McDonald's/fast food issue, doesn't it?

There are so many issues that were brought up in the film, aside fromt the super-size issue, that probably made the corporate execs at McDonald's cringe. I was just wondering how they responded to the larger questions the movie raised.

One scene I just remembered that was really powerful was where the 2nd graders couldn't identify Jesus Christ in a picture, but all of them could identify Ronald McDonald. Marketing is powerful stuff.


----------



## PurpleBasil (Jan 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadawg*
They did, but that only addresses one problem in the whole McDonald's/fast food issue, doesn't it?

Where did I say that addressed the whole issue? Jeez. Where did you ask for McD damage control that addresses the whole issue?

You asked:

Quote:

I wonder what kind of damage control McDonald's has done in response to this film. Does anyone know?
And I gave you one thing McD has done. If you know the answer to your question, why are you asking?


----------



## mamadawg (Jun 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *playdoh*
Where did I say that addressed the whole issue? Jeez. Where did you ask for McD damage control that addresses the whole issue?

You asked:

And I gave you one thing McD has done. If you know the answer to your question, why are you asking?

Wow. I don't know what made you all pissy with me, but that definitely wasn't my intention. Slow down.

I WAS asking a legitimate question. I know McDonald's got rid of the supersize meal, but that doesn't really mean much, does it? You can buy 2 large fries instead of a supersize order of fries.

Forget it, I'll go do my own research. I thought this was a discussion forum. I didn't know I'd get my head bitten off if I asked questions.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

MAybe playdoh got hungry with all this talk ......







:

Seriously, that's just playdoh. She's cool. Don't take it personally.


----------



## JoshuasMommy (Feb 19, 2004)

I just watched it yesterday and WOW! what an eye opener...So scary! I didn't watch the bonus footage what does the smoking fry mean? What else did I miss? Thanks Tina


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

I also really got a lot out of this movie.
I am noticing fat people more often.
And wondering if they drink shitloads of pepsi.

(I know that some people are naturally fat & that's okay.)

But it was an eye opener.
People are killing themselves because they want to comfort themselves with nasty food. I have been caught in that trap myself so I know how easy it is.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
...And wondering if they drink shitloads of pepsi.

And just imagine what their teeth look like always having that sugar solution swilling around in their mouths.










edited to add: BTW, this thread in BM&OM http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=204329 has some more commentary.


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
I also really got a lot out of this movie.
I am noticing fat people more often.
And wondering if they drink shitloads of pepsi.

(I know that some people are naturally fat & that's okay.)

But it was an eye opener.
People are killing themselves because they want to comfort themselves with nasty food. I have been caught in that trap myself so I know how easy it is.


It is disgusting how much chemicals and sugar people can drink.

I just want to add something however.

People consider ME fat and I do not eat fast food or crap on a regular basis. I HAVE been either pregnant or nursing for six years straight AND the past two years I have been under unbelievable stress. I finally brok down and went to an endocronologist who told me the same thing that my midwives have been saying to me. HE put more research to it.

He shared with me that he thinks my body was storing fat with each pregnancy or nursling and with the combination of carrying twins postdate, nursing them a year and the amount of stress I've been under--my body has been in crisis and holding on to everything it can and turning everything into sugar so I can care for my four small kids under the duress I've been in. Evidently cortisol is something that stress produces LOTS of and cortisol is a culprit for many things but mainly fat retention and wacky blood sugar.

So people don't want to know this, they want to assume I am fat b/c I am a glutton. And it is really hard to feel their judgements and hear their comments about my needing to change my lifestyle to lose weight.

My midwives has been assuring me for years and my recent visit to the endocronologist really made it sink it. My chiropractor even told me about cortisol and he told me not to worry, the fat will come off when my stress is reduced.

Since we've moved to Texas, I've lost 30 pounds in three months. I haven't really done anything different except GET out of the house to exercise every now and then b/c it is difficult to walk quickly with four children in tow. I do know that while things are still stressful, the fact that we have a bit more permanency and my friends and family are here and I LOVE hot weather and thrive in it, makes a difference. Things are slowly getting less stressful, in layers. And I am hopeful to taste life with normal stress again.

I don't think it is fair to assume that fat people are fast-food eating gluttons. I only say this b/c I've been fat for two years and have heard unfriggin believable offense things from strangers and extended family and some friends. I've also tasted discrimination at stores b/c of it and I'm not that big. Its made me much more sensitive to those who are overweight.

Anyway...just wanted to share my experience.


----------



## Bethla (May 29, 2004)

We bought this documentary so we could also share it with our family and friends. I thought it was a fun movie but also very informative. I was taking a nutrition class when this movie came out at the theatre and it really helped me get more out of it. I couldn't believe that the doctors didn't believe the guy's health would change that much with a diet of nothing but fastfood. My instructor informed me most physicians are not required to take a nutrition class.


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hotmamacita*
I don't think it is fair to assume that fat people are fast-food eating gluttons. I only say this b/c I've been fat for two years and have heard unfriggin believable offense things from strangers and extended family and some friends. I've also tasted discrimination at stores b/c of it and I'm not that big. Its made me much more sensitive to those who are overweight.

Anyway...just wanted to share my experience.

hotmamacita, I hope I didn't offend you. I know what it feels like to be fat, I was fat for 2 years post bebe, and have lost (about 70 lbs) with ww. I know how it is, and I didn't mean to imply that everyone who was fat was a junk food junkie. but a lot of fat people are fat because of their diets. I'd be willing to venture MOST of them are fat for this reason. diet and activity level. I found that it's a lot easier to gain than to lose, and even once you change to a healthy diet it's hard to lose for most of us. I think the problem there, is most americans don't know what a healthy diet really is.

Anyway, congrats on your weight loss. Glad your stress levels went down. stress is a real drag.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

After reading _Fast Food Nation_ , we no longer go to McDonald's at all or any other fast food joint (well, Taco Cabana). My children still like McDonald's but I will not supply it to them. We eat a whole foods diet, and limit processed food intake to bare minimum (read: when mom is too tired to cook).


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

ummm, all this talk about mcdonald's makes me want some french fries. kwim?


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
ummm, all this talk about mcdonald's makes me want some french fries. kwim?

lol.

I know what you mean. I just think about how NASTY I'd feel if I ate their food. Usually it just ties my stomach up in knots.


----------



## sohj (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loftmama*
ummm, all this talk about mcdonald's makes me want some french fries. kwim?

Nothing wrong with some GOOD french fries once in a while. I have always liked fries....I just require that they actually taste like potato.







There is an excellent Belgian Pommes Frites take-out shop in my neighborhood.







I visit there about once every two months. When I was pregnant, it was once a week.

My classic Pregnancy Craving Meal was Pickled Herring in Mustard Sauce (from Russ & Daughters' Appetizing on Houston Street), steamed spinach with some vinegar on it, and fries from the place I mentioned.









By the WAY! I just remembered something I learned while researching possible sources of waste vegetable oil or grease for my 1984 Diesel Mercedes (see signature) that I have plumbed a second tank and heated fuel line into to run it on veggie: McDonalds is NEVER a possible source of waste veggie oil as they have a special renderer's contract where their used oil gets picked up and taken back to the plant and re-processed







and treated to taste "fresh" and THEN USED AGAIN TO FRY THE FRIES AND FRUIT PIES!!!!!!!!!!

Small amounts of oil are lost in the frying and pre-processing, but most makes it back into the McDonalds food-stream.

So, the oil doesn't go rancid because it has been treated with polymers and stabilizers and preservatives.

And, if you eat there, you might be eating 10 year old oil...and not know it.

According to the veggie-heads, no other fast food place does this.

Yech!


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

uke


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boston*
hotmamacita, I hope I didn't offend you.

oh, no...not at all.







your comment just reminded me to share my experience. its all good.


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

A couple of other things that Mc Donalds has done after this movie was to introduce a new line of salads (which are mostly still chock full of fat) and an adult happy meal that includes bottled water, a salad, and a pedometer. They also changed their chicken nuggets to all white meat and they started offering a juice box or milk as a choice instead of soda in the kids happy meal as well as a choice of apple slices in place of fries in the happy meal. So they have made a few positive changes, but the problems are still there. We pretty much avoid Mc Donalds and other ff restaurants all together. My kids don't even like ff that much, they prefer a couple of local restaurants.

The thing that bothered me even more than Mc Donalds was the food in the schools! It's easy enough for parents to choose not to take their kids to ff restaurants, it's harder to control what they buy in Jr. high. When I was in school the hot lunch was ONE thing and you either take it or leave it. Now there are a bunch of choices including spending all your money on chips, candy bars, fries, and soda. If I give my child lunch money, I have no way of insuring that they will actually use it to buy a decent lunch. That is totally irresponsible on the part of the school. They pay lip service to addressing the overweight problem that plagues our nation and then turn right around and do something like this.


----------

